# Stupid questions re: back hand knife-hand blocks



## Little_Shoto (Mar 6, 2003)

or as I have heard ...they are no stupid questions, just stupid people who ask questions. 

1) What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block? (I know it's a block ..but it it to block a punch?)

2) If it used much in tournement/real life situations?


I know, I know ...I'm a noobie. I know nothing, so that's why I am asking.  I asked my sensei and he gave me a long winded response that put me to sleep. lol


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

I've seen it used as a joint lock--catch the inside of the wrist with the "block" then use the other hand, that's pulling back, to catch the elbow and make a lock.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *or as I have heard ...they are no stupid questions, just stupid people who ask questions.
> 
> 1) What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block? (I know it's a block ..but it it to block a punch?)
> ...



Depending on your art and the kata being practiced it may vary. 

I say its a blocking a straight punch and it also doubles as a strike. A shoto block and strike are related in the sense that the movements are very close to being the same. The differances with the strike would be your angle of attack, like horizontal versus vertical.

I really would use the lead hand for a knife hand block.

If you were to look at a knife hand block from differant arts you may see a differant range of movement.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've seen it used as a joint lock--catch the inside of the wrist with the "block" then use the other hand, that's pulling back, to catch the elbow and make a lock. *



So if he's in a left lead and I'm in a right lead. And he throws left punch. I block with my left rear hand, catch his left wrist with my left hand, trap his left elbow with my right hand. Lock his arm by pushing down ( I prefer to use my forearm at this point) at the elbow while controlling his left wrist, pulling it up. Either breaking his arm or taking him face first to the ground.

Is that something like what you were talking about?


----------



## pesilat (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *or as I have heard ...they are no stupid questions, just stupid people who ask questions.
> 
> 1) What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block? (I know it's a block ..but it it to block a punch?)
> ...



As others have mentioned, just because it's called a "block" doesn't mean that it's _only_ a block.

It can be a strike, a block, a joint lock, a disarm, a throw (projectile weapon), a takedown.

As a "block", it would work well against a hook, but it'll be a strike into the bicep area of the hooking arm.

It would also work to "cut the line" of an incoming straight punch so that you shunt the punch off to the side and your "block" becomes, for instance, an eye jab.

Mike


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *1) What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block? (I know it's a block ..but it it to block a punch?)*



You would really need to describe the technique a little better.  I think we all can understand what you are probably trying to describe, but it would level the playing field more evenly if you described what you were doing in more detail...



> *2) If it used much in tournement/real life situations?*



Everything can be used in tournament and/or real life situations.  There is little that is contained in authentic, living, "real" martial arts that is not directly applicable to a "real life" situation, whether fighting is involved or not...



> *I know, I know ...I'm a noobie. I know nothing, so that's why I am asking.  I asked my sensei and he gave me a long winded response that put me to sleep. lol *



Here's where the Old Fart wags his finger at the Newbie.

Since you are a self-described newbie, and none of us seem to be intimately familiar with your school or teacher, you should rely not so much on the opinions of others outside your school who provide answers via internet communication, but rather listen attentively to the person you are studying under.  It would seem to me that, long winded or not, your teacher would know more about what you are supposed to be learning than we would.

Secondly, making such a comment is, in a very real sense, completly disrespectful.  You shouldn't be obedient and respectful because you are learning some mystical, magical, exotic art, but because this person has taken on the role of providing you with instruction.  Rather than paying attention to his explanation and direction, you instead come here in search of a second opinion...

Naughty Little Shoto! :miffer:

I understand wanting to come here and ask questions.  But you should look and listen at the source before exploring what others think is more appropriate.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *So if he's in a left lead and I'm in a right lead. And he throws left punch. I block with my left rear hand, catch his left wrist with my left hand, trap his left elbow with my right hand. Lock his arm by pushing down ( I prefer to use my forearm at this point) at the elbow while controlling his left wrist, pulling it up. Either breaking his arm or taking him face first to the ground.
> 
> Is that something like what you were talking about? *



Here's the version I was thinking of: He's in a right lead and throws a right punch. You in a left lead block with your left in a knife-hand formation, then grab the wrist. Your right hand then comes out, palm up, and grabs his right elbow on the underside. You then push with your left and pull with your right to lock the arm, his right hand going back toward his rear side while the elbow comes forward. This is a possible application for the knife-hand block that you see done with the non-blocking hand retracting as part of the block.

It may look a bit funny as described but you can take the idea and make it work--as described it's a bit too much this step, then this step, then this step, but it's hard in this medium.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Here's the version I was thinking of: He's in a right lead and throws a right punch. You in a left lead block with your left in a knife-hand formation, then grab the wrist. Your right hand then comes out, palm up, and grabs his right elbow on the underside. You then push with your left and pull with your right to lock the arm, his right hand going back toward his rear side while the elbow comes forward. This is a possible application for the knife-hand block that you see done with the non-blocking hand retracting as part of the block.
> 
> It may look a bit funny as described but you can take the idea and make it work--as described it's a bit too much this step, then this step, then this step, but it's hard in this medium. *




I think you have it, yet I know what you are trying to discuss.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Here's the version I was thinking of: He's in a right lead and throws a right punch. You in a left lead block with your left in a knife-hand formation, then grab the wrist. Your right hand then comes out, palm up, and grabs his right elbow on the underside. You then push with your left and pull with your right to lock the arm, his right hand going back toward his rear side while the elbow comes forward. This is a possible application for the knife-hand block that you see done with the non-blocking hand retracting as part of the block.
> 
> It may look a bit funny as described but you can take the idea and make it work--as described it's a bit too much this step, then this step, then this step, but it's hard in this medium. *



Actually yours is closer to the way I would use it. I used the rear shoto because  the original question was of a rear knife hand block.

My way is similar to yours but I use my lead hand to stop or intercept the punch and then simultaneously use my rear hand to take the outside wrist of the punch and my lead forearm rides the punching arm to the elbow. 

Having control of his punchers wrist and my forearm staying contact with the punching arm leaves you in a desirable controlling position to finish roughly or just subdue.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Actually yours is closer to the way I would use it. I used the rear shoto because  the original question was of a rear knife hand block.
> 
> My way is similar to yours but I use my lead hand to stop or intercept the punch and then simultaneously use my rear hand to take the outside wrist of the punch and my lead forearm rides the punching arm to the elbow.
> ...



I tried to add this pic after the fact but I had to put it separate.


----------



## Little_Shoto (Mar 7, 2003)

Yiliquan1, I understand your post, but I have to respectfully disagree with your rebuke.

Everyone learns in a different way. Some are more visual, some are more verbal, some need both.

On the same note, everyone teaches in there own way.

I don't always connect with my sensei's teaching methods, but I am still learning from him, and that is why I am still there, but I can definately see that I will not be there for 20 years. I do not view him as some sort of god. I've seen him make too many mistakes for that.  

I am a noobie when it comes to the martial arts, yes, but not when it comes to life. The tire around my middle and the grey hairs on my head will attest to that. 



Now onto the main subject: I made a mistake in my description of the movement. It is a back STANCE knife hand block.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *Yiliquan1, I understand your post, but I have to respectfully disagree with your rebuke.
> 
> Everyone learns in a different way. Some are more visual, some are more verbal, some need both.
> ...



Back stance with a knife hand block from  the "lead hand?"


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *Yiliquan1, I understand your post, but I have to respectfully disagree with your rebuke.*



Well, nobody said you had to agree with it, and somehow I didn't expect you to anyway.



> *Everyone learns in a different way. Some are more visual, some are more verbal, some need both.*



I agree.  It becomes the job of the teacher to discover what method works.  It is the hallmark of a great teacher that he/she _knows_ and is able to present material in a fashion that will allow everyone to learn.



> *On the same note, everyone teaches in there own way.*



I agree again.  See above reply.



> *I don't always connect with my sensei's teaching methods, but I am still learning from him, and that is why I am still there, but I can definately see that I will not be there for 20 years. I do not view him as some sort of god. I've seen him make too many mistakes for that.  *



Perhaps.  I can understand that.  However you are there now, and regardless of what "mistakes" you have seen him perform, he is still the one you should go to for the authoritative breakdown of what _he_ is teaching you.  Unless we on MT are attending your classes as well, it is nearly impossible for us to provide any information that is necessarily beneficial to your training.



> *I am a noobie when it comes to the martial arts, yes, but not when it comes to life. The tire around my middle and the grey hairs on my head will attest to that. *



That may be, but it doesn't provide you with carte blanche to do as you feel is amenable to you.  There is an old karate saying that you first fit yourself to the style, and later fit the style to suit you.  You are putting the cart before the horse and attempting to do things your own way.  Far too many people think that everything has to fit _them_ in order for things to go correctly.  Perhaps you should put out a little more effort to understand how your teacher is trying to convey information.  It is entirely possible that the _method_ of his instruction is every bit as important as the information he is providing.  I know that when I teach, I fit the lesson to the student, and sometimes what I am telling them is not so important as how I am telling them...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Mar 7, 2003)

Don't think in straight lines...

The block is more a way of connecting with the attacker and a way to begin to control the action...

Don't move straight back into your back stance with the block...move at an angle...also, don't assume that the attack is coming straight at you...you may have missed a "hidden" pivot.

Look beyond the obvious...because in this case, the obvious may not be very effective.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Look beyond the obvious...because in this case, the obvious may not be very effective. *



Yes, to be honest I don't really think very highly of the application I described.

Attending a few of George Dillman's seminars really opened up my eyes as to interpreting the kata. He has some good ideas. Unfortunately it seems not to be as heavily emphasized in his seminars these days but his books may provide pointers.


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 7, 2003)

1) What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block?

Primary purpose is to block a strike at head or upper chest level.

It is particularly well suited to close in self defense where arms are held folded across the chest in a non aggressive posture.  If the left is the blocking hand and a strike is imminent, one would hold the hand to the left of the face as if scratching your right ear.  I cannot think of a faster or more sure block.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Don't think in straight lines...
> 
> The block is more a way of connecting with the attacker and a way to begin to control the action...
> ...



So how do you move your feet? From a right lead? From a left lead? When you execute where are your feet in comparison from your starting point?


----------



## chufeng (Mar 8, 2003)

It depends on the attacker's intent...I let the attacker's action move me...sometimes I step at an angle 45 degrees to his attack, sometimes I pivot and do a 90 degree or 180 degree turn, sometimes I stand my ground and the knife hand block is actually a counter attack...it depends...I think my training partners will attest to the fact that I rarely execute the same technique twice in response to any given attack.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *So how do you move your feet?*



Forward and backward...  



> *From a right lead? From a left lead?*



Sometimes the right moves first (forward or back), and sometimes the left moves first (forward or back)...  



> *When you execute where are your feet in comparison from your starting point? *



Usually at the end of my legs...  

Seriously, though, how do you mean?  Ultimately, and I think everyone would agree, regardless of footwork patterns and stepping methods, you step to enable you to strike/kick/grapple the bad guy.

When I move, the opponent's action dictates my response.  His size dictates the distance I need to move.  His attack dictates the nature of my response.  Hard to go into real detail unless you outline a particular "for instance" situation.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Forward and backward...
> 
> 
> ...



If we forget the technique, and you are teaching someone new your footwork. 

What is your approach to the "new" student and what is the "goal" for them to reach as far as being able to move by letting the aggressor dictate their reactions.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 9, 2003)

The root of it is "connecting."

Connect your qi to their qi, connect your mind to their intent.  Feel their qi move at the direction of their intent, and their qi will move your qi, starting you into action and reaction...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Mar 9, 2003)

For a beginner, we do one-step drills with set attacks and set defenses...we emphasize the "feeling" of the attack...the attacker must attack with strong intent...the defender must "feel" the attack...once they have that particular pattern down, they do the same attack and defense, but the attack is launched unannounced...the defender must move in the correct timing which can only occur if he feels the attack...once that is easy, we then move on to free style one step drill which allows them to move around...the attack is launched from either side, unannounced...Of course, we run through many different attacks and defenses...we pull the sequences directly out of our forms...

To develop the feeling of "connection" we'll have two students press a stick into the area just below their navals...one person is designated to initiate a variety of stepping actions...the other person must retreat or follow...the stick will drop if the timing is wrong...

Hope this helps.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *For a beginner, we do one-step drills with set attacks and set defenses...we emphasize the "feeling" of the attack...the attacker must attack with strong intent...the defender must "feel" the attack...once they have that particular pattern down, they do the same attack and defense, but the attack is launched unannounced...the defender must move in the correct timing which can only occur if he feels the attack...once that is easy, we then move on to free style one step drill which allows them to move around...the attack is launched from either side, unannounced...Of course, we run through many different attacks and defenses...we pull the sequences directly out of our forms...
> 
> To develop the feeling of "connection" we'll have two students press a stick into the area just below their navals...one person is designated to initiate a variety of stepping actions...the other person must retreat or follow...the stick will drop if the timing is wrong...
> ...



Thats exactly what I do. 

Just kidding. Thats interesting. I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Doc (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *You would really need to describe the technique a little better.  I think we all can understand what you are probably trying to describe, but it would level the playing field more evenly if you described what you were doing in more detail...
> 
> 
> ...



Dam that was good. And I concur.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *The root of it is "connecting."
> 
> Connect your qi to their qi, connect your mind to their intent.  Feel their qi move at the direction of their intent, and their qi will move your qi, starting you into action and reaction...
> ...



I do train like that except I don't take it as far as the Wing Chun guys that I"ve trained with. But I am working a modified Chi Sao with a Wing Chun guy and a JKD guy, I'm sure my sensitivity is going to take a step forward.

I was trained with sensitivity drills but it was directed at intercepting. The sensitivity leading to the ability to intercept. My Sifu is way more serious than me and it shows. I'm just an adventurer and I like to train in other arts as well. My hat is OFF to those of you who are able to stay true to your art. I know my Sifu wishes that I was.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 12, 2003)

JMHO, knife-hand block is a crap shot. In real life, for most people who attempt to use it,  the attacker's strike will just go right through it. Most people don't condition their knife hand to be strong enough to handle the strike.  Inside the dojang, it works, b/c your training partner is not trying to break your neck.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 12, 2003)

No Johnny...I use it to hit the mak  

chufeng


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 12, 2003)

The most used Mak strike is  "Lion Rolls the Ball" strike, whatever hell that is.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *JMHO, knife-hand block is a crap shot. In real life, for most people who attempt to use it,  the attacker's strike will just go right through it. Most people don't condition their knife hand to be strong enough to handle the strike.  Inside the dojang, it works, b/c your training partner is not trying to break your neck. *



Well, bear in mind that _any_ block is crap if it isn't accompanied with footwork to reposition the person blocking.  Anyone that thinks their block alone will be sufficient against a determined opponent is perhaps thinking shallowly.  It can be done, holding one's ground and deflecting attacks with nothing more than the movement of an arm.  But some blocks are simply there to provide a "fence" on the "perimeter" of a person's position, to keep the opponent's attacks on the outside of the fence rather than penetrating into the interior.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Well, bear in mind that any block is crap if it isn't accompanied with footwork to reposition the person blocking.  Anyone that thinks their block alone will be sufficient against a determined opponent is perhaps thinking shallowly.  It can be done, holding one's ground and deflecting attacks with nothing more than the movement of an arm.  But some blocks are simply there to provide a "fence" on the "perimeter" of a person's position, to keep the opponent's attacks on the outside of the fence rather than penetrating into the interior.
> 
> Gambarimasu.
> :asian: *



Offense is defense and defense is offense.

Just the fact that the hand is open is a plus for me. Thinking beyond the single technique is what makes the arts work, including the techniques that people have trouble with.


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 12, 2003)

Yiliquan1 understands.  Most of the rest of the posts are just annoying.  A knife hand block comes from behind the ear with the opposite hand chambering for an immediate counterstrike.  It's good for close quarters crowded places.  But, ideally, the blocker moves at a 45 degree angle to the strike so you are easily able to deflect the blow.  It has its place and needs to be second nature.

What I always liked about the technique is that you can put the hand at the ear without appearing aggressive.  And, if you really feel the threat is there you can use the knife hand to the neck and or collar bone.  No matter how big or muscled the adversary is, either of those strikes will give you a chance to get of the situation with your ***.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Warrior _
> *Yiliquan1 understands.  Most of the rest of the posts are just annoying. *



Yea, there were some annoying posts. ESPECIALLY THIS THIS ONE!


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 14, 2003)

Blocking is the last resort.

In MuayThai, we have this saying The best block is NO BLOCK.
The last thing you want is to commit to blocking a blunt force attack.

If you can't evade, parrying is the next best thing.  Of course, if you are conditioned to do it, destruction of the attacking limb is best.  Riiiiight.....  Given the way people train these days....  That would be a cold day in hell.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 14, 2003)

JN,



> If you can't evade, parrying is the next best thing. Of course, if you are conditioned to do it, destruction of the attacking limb is best. Riiiiight..... Given the way people train these days.... That would be a cold day in hell



You really must come and train with us...I'll show you a cold day in hell 

chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 15, 2003)

Rats.

Now all those things I said I'd never do until hell froze over are going to come due........

No blocking IS best.  Parrying also nice.  Damaging the attacking limb requires skill, but can also be done.  I know.  It works.  Cold day in hell or not.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *JN,
> 
> 
> ...



Like they say on that TV show, Johnny Napalm, COME ON DOWN!!

 
I got your cold day in hell right here!!

--Dave
Oh, and I mean that in the nicest possible way!!

:asian:


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 18, 2003)

I will hop over as soon as I possibly can.  lol.  Looking forward to stick you to your wheelchair!


----------



## chufeng (Mar 18, 2003)

It ain't a wheelchair...it's a walker.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

If Chufeng will be handed his walker, I suspect Mr. Napalm will be given a body cast...  

Whatever.  Personally, I'm still waiting for Judo-kid to come up for some training...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Mar 18, 2003)

No...I play nice...and he said destruction of the attacking limbs...nothing about a broken back...

chufeng


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 20, 2003)

lol  haha.  The only chance that Chufeng and I would be engaged in a death match would be if he committed high crimes or treason.  

Anything less than that, what would happen is both of us being on guard, circling, posing to intercept, waiting for the other to initiate the first attack so we can burst in to counter.   After a while, since none us want to initiate the attack, we both get bored and call it off.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 20, 2003)

Yup...

I prefer to defend...that is the way our system works.

Not only that, I don't entertain "crossing fists" with folks just to see which art is better...if someone wants to train with us, fine...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 21, 2003)

Just returning to the original question for a moment
"What is the primary function of a knife hand block?"
I'd have to say that depends on how well [deeply] you understand your art, system, style, call it what you will.
In my experience saving or listing in your mind, particular techniques to answer particular attacks, is a simplistic [and I'm sure] unsuccessful way to go about defending yourself

I understand where the original question came from [a beginner], even so, I think it is the responsibility of those of us who teach to explain to our students what they should be aiming for.

Of course the problem is [and has been for many years], that many who are teaching the martial arts these days are not qualifide to do so. The dog is alive, but shaky on it's feet because it's being wagged by it's tail.

I'd love to hear what Ryu Shin Kan  thought about this.
Let's all hold hands and see if we can contact him.........

"Is anybody there............? Knock once for Yes, and twice for No.

Peace and love,
Mike.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 21, 2003)

Mike,

I understand your frustration...I share it...

Hopefully the voice of Karate on this board will return...have you noticed how dead this section of the forum has been since he left?

Anyways...Yiliquan1 answered this question from a Chinese perspective...

I can use the knife hand block to "attach" to the opponent (kind of a parry with molasses)...
or to deflect and redirect...
or to attack significant points on the attacking limb... 
or to simply stop THAT attack...
but then again, the knife hand block MAY be more than a block...
I mean, if I'm not in the line of fire, because I've moved, the knife hand block MAY be a counterattack.

But that is another thread...nice to see you posting AND supporting RSK...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey Chufeng,

In Goju-ryu I understand the 'Sticky' feeling you spoke of as "Muchimi". It 's a word used in Okinawa to discribe the way rice goes when you pound it in cooking [very sticky].
Anyway, it is possible to control attacking arms, legs, or bodies without the need to grab or hold on, if one has a good sense of 'muchimi'. The feeling is not exclusive to the contact between two people as it also speaks to the way you make contact with the ground [from where one draws ones stability and strenght] as well.

As you said, this [or any other technique for that matter] block can be turned into any number of things depending on the level of understanding the person using it has. This is one of the reasons I feel the concept of 'style' is limited to the early stages of learning. You know, it's like the old saying about there being many pathways to the top of the mountain, but from the top the view is the same for all.
Some folk mistake the top of a ridge for the summit, and that's when we find people asking questions like the one at the start of this thread.

I'm looking to the East [well North actually ] and waiting.
[if you listen, you can hear the music from Close Encounters]
Da...Da...Da      Darrr.....Darrr.

Mike.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

Mike,
   You hit it on the head!

   Ooh.  Look at the pretty lights.....


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 22, 2003)

You know, that last post would be a whole lot funnier if I hadn't been 'clocked' on the head so much over the years 

What was the name of that block we were talking about????

Mike.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

Goose-head


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 24, 2003)

Guilty as charged 

Mike.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> * I'd love to hear what Ryu Shin Kan  thought about this.
> Let's all hold hands and see if we can contact him.........
> 
> ...




In the immortal words of Lurch from the Adams Family (TV Show not the stupid movie)

You rang?




> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *1)What is the primary purpose of the back-hand knife hand block? (I know it's a block ..but it it to block a punch?) *



Think about this:
You have two hands and use them both during any technique so what is the other hand doing (the one that ends up closest to you) at the beginning of the technique and then at the end of the technique?
Where do you think the most effective place to strike would be for the hand that ends up farthest away? 
Does either hand trap anything?




> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *2) If it used much in tournement/real life situations? *



For the techniques I know for this move it is only done in real life.




> _Originally posted by Little_Shoto _
> *I know, I know ...I'm a noobie. I know nothing, so that's why I am asking.  I asked my sensei and he gave me a long winded response that put me to sleep. lol *



Please dont be disrespectful to your teacher. Nobody has all the answers and some people would rather answer a question than have you go away empty handed. If you are not happy with the answer then do your own research and see what you can come up with.


----------



## ShobukanGoju (Mar 27, 2003)

hiya, first post here. 

my theory is this.  why waste a hand/forearm with a block, when it can be doubly used as a strike?

knife hand blocks are great,  one of my favorite.  if done right, on an unconditioned arm, it stings the person enough to allow you to set up your followup.

take the move out of the kata (pretty much any kata actually).  bunkai shows it as a strike.

(hmm, i think i just gave away too much. lol)


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 28, 2003)

Shobukan Goju,
Welcome to the board. You don't give away too much on your profile, so how about filling us/me in a little on your background, length of time training etc?

A lot of people training in martial arts these days never condition for it. They get fit sure, but that's not the same thing at all.
Ude-kite and general Hojo-undo is a must I think if you want your waza to work.

Mike.


----------



## ShobukanGoju (Mar 28, 2003)

sorry about that, ive updated my profile as best I could..  

all of my experience has been in gojuryu, for approx 3.5 yrs. id love to learn more arts, but cant see how just yet, as there is so much to learn just within one!


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 28, 2003)

ShobukanGoju [or can I just call you shobu ]

You're right when you say there is so much to learn in any one system. You seem to be well connected in the Goju-ryu system already, so my advice would be to resist the temptation some people have to 'shop around'.

Enter Deeply, as they say, and you'll find everything you're looking for. At the end of the day, all those who manage to climb to the top of the mountain, share the same view, and how they got there becomes unimportant.

Look forward to reading more of your posts.

Mike.


----------



## ShobukanGoju (Mar 28, 2003)

:karate: :cheers:

thx, you too!


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *In the immortal words of Lurch from the Adams Family (TV Show not the stupid movie)
> 
> You rang?
> ...



Welcome back Robert. We have all missed you and your input.

--Dave

:asian:


----------

